# أطـــــــــــواآآآآق القبعـة و أطـوآق ميني مـآوس 1و2



## كلي مرح (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أطواق القبعة

السعر/ 10 ريال سعودي
















أطواق ميني ماوس 1-2

السعر لكل طوق / 5 ريال سعودي




يسرنا استقبال طلباتكم للمنتج من خلال
0552661264







048270731







واتس اب
0562002244
رقم المدير





يوميا من الساعه 9 صباحا وحتى ال 12 مساءاومن 4 مساءا وحتى 11 مســــــــــا







القبلتين امتداد شارع العنابس امام مزرعة نغيمش الاحمدي مباشرة 










التوصيــــــل مجاني للطلبات في المدينة المنورة







ولكافة مدن المملكة عبر احدى شركات الشحن المعتمده والمناسبة للعميل








تتابعو جديدنا على الموقع:







http://www.alrwe3.com











صفحتنا على الفيس بؤك









http://www.facebook.com/alrweee3













​


----------



## كلي مرح (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أطـــــــــــواآآآآق القبعـة و أطـوآق ميني مـآوس 1و2*

تابعو جديدنا على الموقع:



http://www.alrwe3.com


----------



## كلي مرح (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أطـــــــــــواآآآآق القبعـة و أطـوآق ميني مـآوس 1و2*

تابعو جديدنا على الموقع: 



http://www.alrwe3.com


----------



## كلي مرح (20 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أطـــــــــــواآآآآق القبعـة و أطـوآق ميني مـآوس 1و2*

جوهرة الروائع الذهبية

http://www.alrwe3.com



صفحتنا على الفيس بؤك



http://www.facebook.com/alrweee3


----------



## كلي مرح (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: أطـــــــــــواآآآآق القبعـة و أطـوآق ميني مـآوس 1و2*

صفحتنا على الفيس بؤك


http://www.facebook.com/alrweee3


----------

